# LAPD OIS domestic assault with intent to kill to wit knife



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Cut and dry good work all around. 





Los Angeles, California — On January 27, 2021 around 10:30 p.m., LAPD Southwest Patrol Division officers responded to a radio call of an "Assault with a Deadly Weapon" in the area of 40th Place and Vermont Avenue. The comments of the radio call stated the suspect, later identified as 55-year-old Randy Miller, was armed with a knife and was assaulting his girlfriend. When officers arrived, they saw Miller in a parked vehicle repeatedly striking a female in a stabbing-type motion; at that time there was an officer-involved shooting. Miller was struck by gunfire. The Los Angeles Fire Department responded and determined Miller had died at the scene. A knife was recovered from inside the vehicle and booked as evidence. The female victim sustained abrasions to her face. No officers were injured during the incident. LAPD's specialized Force Investigation Division responded to the scene and interviewed witnesses and supervised the collection of evidence by the Forensic Science Division. A representative from the Office of the Inspector General responded and monitored the scene investigation.


----------

